# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Личность

## Сеня

Дайте пожалуйста определение что такое - личность?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Сеня!

Шрила Прабхупада часто отождествляет слово «личность» с живым существом (дживой или Верховным Господом), например Шримад-бхагаватам 6.4.47 фрагмент комментария: «Каждая личность вечна. (Each person is eternal)».

С точки зрения русского языка личность всегда понимается в контексте ее взаимодействия с человеческим обществом. В этом смысле в русском языке растение или животное не могут быть названы личностями, кроме как в поэтическом ключе (троп персонификация).

Санскритское слово, полностью соответствующее русскому слову «личность» (или английскому person), по моему скромному мнению, едва ли может быть названо. По-моему скромному мнению, довольно близким санскритcким словом будет слово «пуруша». Слово «пуруша» указывает наслаждающегося или человека. Шримад-бхагаватам 3.26.3 фрагмент комментария: «Пуруша значит «личность»».

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

